# is this a good bulking program?



## Lukasz91 (Jan 10, 2012)

Copied this routine from other topics and changed a bit.

Mon- Pull:

deadlift 3 x 5

BB row 3 x 5-8

Pullups 3 x 8

DB rows 3 x 10

Incline DB curls 3 x 10

Wed- Push:

Flat bench 3 x 5

Incline db bench 3 x 8-10

military press 3 x 8

dips(weighted) 3 x 5-10

inc db flyes 3 x 10

inc bb french press 3 x 10

Fri- Legs/Abs

Front squat 3 x 5

Bulgarian split squat w/ dbs 3 x 10

Leg curls 3 x 10

Single leg calf raise /w dip belt 3 x 10

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10

Renegade row 3 x 5

I still want to bulk. Just need a solid routine, but i consider myself still as an intermediate so I seek for any advice from more advanced ppl. Thank you! Sory for my english


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks fine to me, I would say bulking would be more down to your diet.

Post up what you eat and the guys will give you an idea of how it is and what to change!


----------



## Lukasz91 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks

my macros are ~220g protein, 430g carbs, 95g fats . i weight 170lbs .

i eat a eggs, turkey breast, lean beef, salmon, lots of veggies, brown rice, buckwheat, some fruits, olive oil. i never fry my foods. i have a steam cooker so i cook everything in it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd personally be looking for 6-8 on the big 3 instead of 5 but perhaps others would differ?


----------



## Lukasz91 (Jan 10, 2012)

and do you think i should take every set to failure? some people say so... at the moment im reaching failure only on last set. 2 preceding sets are hard, but 1-2 reps shy of concentric failure. i find that if i go to failure in 1st set, my later sets are much worse and i overall do less workload that way.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> do you think i should take every set to failure


definitely not, 5x5 should be done for all same weight all the same reps with total failure coming only on the last rep.

your body wont adapt if taken to failure every set.

you need to be adding weight every week and imo should keep the cycle going for as long as poss ending up on 5 and 3 reps for 2 sets.


----------



## Lukasz91 (Jan 10, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> definitely not, 5x5 should be done for all same weight all the same reps with total failure coming only on the last rep.
> 
> your body wont adapt if taken to failure every set.
> 
> you need to be adding weight every week and imo should keep the cycle going for as long as poss ending up on 5 and 3 reps for 2 sets.


but do you think my routine (as it is in my 1st post) is solid and okay to go? would you recommend sth like this to anybody?

thank you for your anwser.

btw you look STRONG in your av :jaw:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Get your coat Cal............


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol 

soz i didnt read it properly i saw 5x5 instead of 3x5, but i`ll stick with what i said, its better to not go to failure imo and focus on putting weight on the bar, n not drop reps unnecessarily.

personally id do less exercises per bodypart other than that i think its a good routine.

oh i`d drop the isolations totally.

thats me on t bullets dude :wink:


----------



## Lukasz91 (Jan 10, 2012)

and is it better to do 5x5 or 3x5 for main exercises?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thers no betters mate, just differences


----------

